# Devastated. What next?



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

My husband got his stuff back today and we got rejected. So incredibly confused and devestated. 
The rejection states that the only evidence we provided was of phone calls between each other and that?s it. That there is no subsisting relationship between us as we didn?t send anything to prove this.
When in fact we sent them our marriage certificate, travel itineraries of times we visited each other as well as holidays we went on together, photos of our wedding, phone conversations etc. They obviously haven?t seen our evidence. I am so confused.
What is next?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. It seems they have made an error in processing your evidence. You could appeal the decision , since you had all the proof at the time of the first application.

However, I know from this board that appeals, although free, take longer to come through. A fresh application, will be a quicker (albeit more expensive route)

All the best and try not to be disheartened.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

gembe38 said:


> My husband got his stuff back today and we got rejected. So incredibly confused and devestated.
> The rejection states that the only evidence we provided was of phone calls between each other and that?s it. That there is no subsisting relationship between us as we didn?t send anything to prove this.
> When in fact we sent them our marriage certificate, travel itineraries of times we visited each other as well as holidays we went on together, photos of our wedding, phone conversations etc. They obviously haven?t seen our evidence. I am so confused.
> What is next?


Sorry to hear about that, looks like they have not thoroughly checked the application - you can appeal it but it won't be a quick turn around, i've not seen an appeal up to yet where the applicant has had the case overturned and visa granted. 

Good luck in which ever route you decide to take.


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

I have contacted a lawyer and will appeal. So so heartbroken and really really angry that they?ve messed up so royally


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

gembe38 said:


> I have contacted a lawyer and will appeal. So so heartbroken and really really angry that they?ve messed up so royally


Let us know what the lawyer says.


----------



## TabassumQureshi (Aug 16, 2016)

gembe38 said:


> I have contacted a lawyer and will appeal. So so heartbroken and really really angry that they?ve messed up so royally


Hey, i am in the same situation. The home office have refused our application without seeing our documents which i had sent them twice. It took them a year to give the refusal. It's sad that there is no quick turnaround. I just can't go through all this any more as it's making me insane. I am moving back to Pakistan to be with my husband. I will speak to my solicitor today whether there is a way for me to appeal while i am in Pakistan.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

TabassumQureshi said:


> Hey, i am in the same situation. The home office have refused our application without seeing our documents which i had sent them twice. It took them a year to give the refusal. It's sad that there is no quick turnaround. I just can't go through all this any more as it's making me insane. I am moving back to Pakistan to be with my husband. I will speak to my solicitor today whether there is a way for me to appeal while i am in Pakistan.


If you make an appeal and it goes to court, would you not have to be there too?


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

As they are saying i didnt send the relationship evidence even though I did, I am having to write a letter to point out their mistkae and include copies of all of the evidence while also lodging the appeal. Lawyer said that if it gets to that stage then i should win the appeal no matter as we provided all the evidence that they are suggesting we didn't and have copies of everything. However appeal can take up to 18 months.
I refuse to shell out more money to the crappy immigration system by reapplying when this is THEIR mistake. I am so angry right now


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

gembe38 said:


> When in fact we sent them our marriage certificate, travel itineraries of times we visited each other as well as holidays we went on together, photos of our wedding, phone conversations etc. They obviously haven?t seen our evidence. I am so confused.
> What is next?


Have you sent evidence of your relationship spanning the entire timeline from getting together to now?

Did you send photos other than wedding photos?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

This really ticks me off especially as they changed their website to say "You don’t generally need to send in things like WhatsApp messages, Skype history or photos of you together"


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Can you scan in your refusal letter - the exact refusal details so we can have a better idea of why they say you have not shown proof of relationship?

How long have you been married and how long did you know one another before the marriage?


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

I included evidence from pretty much day on of our relationship. 
Marriage certificate, our wedding invites, our vows, wedding photos, holiday photos, photos of us with each other?s family and friends, travel itineraries, cards we sent each other, chat logs, calls logs. All dated from the start of the relationship right up to when we applied.
We married in beginning of July and applied end of August. 
We had been together for a year and three months when we got married.

The letter of refusal states that we didn?t include any evidence at all except for some phone logs. 


I have spoken to a lawyer today, contacted my local mp, lodged the appeal and at the advice of my lawyer have sent a letter to the them along with photocopies of all of the evidence that I originally included stating their error for seemingly losing our documents. I don?t understand how they could?ve lost the documents as they had every other shred of evidence and it was all sent at the same time via the scanning service in Brisbane.

Nothing more I can do now but wait. The lawyer advised after giving them a month to get back to me, then going through the complaints procedure.


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

This is the section of the letter that states we didn?t provide the relationship evidence that we definitely DID supply.

I am so angry. This is THEIR mistake. We did everything perfectly, we filled every requirement and supplied every shred of evidence, we even labelled each section of relationship evidence to make it easy and now we are having to pay for their complete and utter ineptitude. It sucks that there isn?t even somebody that we can call to explain this to who can look to see where ukvi have gone wrong, we just have to wait around again for their response. It?s completely archaic and my heart is broken


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Wedding invitations, vows and cards sent to each other wouldn't count as evidence anyway. The travel itineraries would only count if what you sent were actual boarding passes or the information provided directly from the airline.

But you have provided the marriage certificate, photos and chat/call logs.

It would help if you typed out the exact refusal portion of the letter from them and not just summarize it.

ETA - I see you just posted the scan of the letter.


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

salix said:


> Wedding invitations, vows and cards sent to each other wouldn't count as evidence anyway. The travel itineraries would only count if what you sent were actual boarding passes or the information provided directly from the airline.
> 
> But you have provided the marriage certificate, photos and chat/call logs.
> 
> ...


I sent both the boarding passes and the travel itineraries provided by the airline and just to show that they match and as some of the boarding passes were a bit crumpled and old looking in the photocopies.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

As you had only been married a month prior to the application, the ECO is looking for a stable relationship prior to marriage.

The letter states that no marriage certificate was presented; but you say it was? Can you prove it was scanned at Brisbane?

The letter has a reference of Family EC partner - what nationality is your husband? and did you apply for a spouse visa under UK immigration?

As you have a lawyer he/she should be taking up your case NOW and demanding an administrative review.


----------



## ingrindwecrust (Sep 24, 2017)

Is there a fast appeal process on the basis they made a mistake? Seems unfair to go through a lengthy process when the problem was theirs.


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

Crawford said:


> As you had only been married a month prior to the application, the ECO is looking for a stable relationship prior to marriage.
> 
> The letter states that no marriage certificate was presented; but you say it was? Can you prove it was scanned at Brisbane?
> 
> ...


What does family EC partner mean? My husband is Australian. 
As I?ve been offered the chance to appeal, I can?t ask administrative review I thought? 
I have a the receipt for the document scanning service that we used in Brisbane which I included with my letter and other documents I sent them today but I don?t have anything to say which documents were scanned. It was all of them as my husband sat there and watched the lady scan them all and the lady even commented on how helpful it was that we?d labelled all the relationship evidence.
We did apply under uk visa immigration. Is there another way to apply? 
We would have been together for a year and 3 months prior to marriage. And almost two months married when we applied.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

"EC" in this context means Entry Clearance, it has nothing to do with European Commission (confusingly)

If you have proof of these scanned documents, would it perhaps be worth submitting a complaint (attaching refusal letter and scanned proof of the documents sent) before an administrative review or appeal?

I'm sorry about the decision, that has to be heartbreaking and worse knowing it wasn't your fault.


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> "EC" in this context means Entry Clearance, it has nothing to do with European Commission (confusingly)


Yes that?s what I thought. I was getting confused then.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Can the applicant go to the Brisbane office they used and get a copy of the file which was created from the scanned documents and which would have been sent to Sheffield?

They would surely have an official copy of all documents scanned for applications?


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

Crawford said:


> Can the applicant go to the Brisbane office they used and get a copy of the file which was created from the scanned documents and which would have been sent to Sheffield?
> 
> They would surely have an official copy of all documents scanned for applications?


I don?t know how it works. I do know that the vfs in Brisbane isn?t open until Monday and that they seemingly only see people who?ve made appointments. But it?s worth a try. I will ask my husband to do this on Monday.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gembe38 said:


> I don?t know how it works. I do know that the vfs in Brisbane isn?t open until Monday and that they seemingly only see people who?ve made appointments. But it?s worth a try. I will ask my husband to do this on Monday.


When scanning is done a file is created which is stored on the local computer. That file is then transferred to the recipient location as a PDF or some other file structure. 

The sending office will have a copy of that file.


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

Crawford said:


> gembe38 said:
> 
> 
> > I don?t know how it works. I do know that the vfs in Brisbane isn?t open until Monday and that they seemingly only see people who?ve made appointments. But it?s worth a try. I will ask my husband to do this on Monday.
> ...


Ok thank you!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gembe38 said:


> Ok thank you!


As you would have paid for this scanning service, VFS is obliged to provide you with proof of what documents they sent.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> This really ticks me off especially as they changed their website to say "You don’t generally need to send in things like WhatsApp messages, Skype history or photos of you together"


Do you have a link to where it mentions that?


gembe38 said:


> This is the section of the letter that states we didn?t provide the relationship evidence that we definitely DID supply.
> 
> I am so angry. This is THEIR mistake. We did everything perfectly, we filled every requirement and supplied every shred of evidence, we even labelled each section of relationship evidence to make it easy and now we are having to pay for their complete and utter ineptitude. It sucks that there isn?t even somebody that we can call to explain this to who can look to see where ukvi have gone wrong, we just have to wait around again for their response. It?s completely archaic and my heart is broken


I feel for you. I hope this can be turned around quickly for you. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

j4v3d said:


> Do you have a link to where it mentions that?


https://www.gov.uk/uk-family-visa/provide-information

Under "Proof of Relationship"


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you for all your help yesterday, I sent the letter and copies of all the evidence they said we didn't provide and it arrived there today.

While my husband and I await a response about them rectifying their mistake, we would like to see each other over Christmas and the new year. We were thinking of travelling to somewhere in Europe together and spending time together for a month or two provided my employer okays it.
My question is, if my husband has to send his passport back to UKVI to have his permit put in, will he have to be back in Australia to receive in the post or will they send it to us in Europe?
Also, if I take compassionate leave from my employer, will this effect the application if my employer is happy to confirm that I have job security upon my return to the uk?


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> https://www.gov.uk/uk-family-visa/provide-information
> 
> Under "Proof of Relationship"


Best not risk it & just include them anyway, after all it is supporting evidence. 


gembe38 said:


> Thank you for all your help yesterday, I sent the letter and copies of all the evidence they said we didn't provide and it arrived there today.
> 
> While my husband and I await a response about them rectifying their mistake, we would like to see each other over Christmas and the new year. We were thinking of travelling to somewhere in Europe together and spending time together for a month or two provided my employer okays it.
> My question is, if my husband has to send his passport back to UKVI to have his permit put in, will he have to be back in Australia to receive in the post or will they send it to us in Europe?
> Also, if I take compassionate leave from my employer, will this effect the application if my employer is happy to confirm that I have job security upon my return to the uk?


Most likely will send to Australia. 

Regarding work, that should be fine, I don't see it being a problem.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

j4v3d said:


> Best not risk it & just include them anyway, after all it is supporting evidence.


I definitely agree with you - It's just incredibly deceptive, and it's infuriating to see the tactics UKVI has been taking in order to refuse or delay straightforward applications. In this case, they claim to have never received any supporting documents when OP sent in what should have been more than adequate - If they are missing the marriage certificate, that's one thing, but in the refusal letter, they claim "it is reasonable to expect some evidence of your relationship such as photographs, travel itineraries and visas, written correspondence, emails and online chat records" - Documents which are stated on their own website to be unnecessary.

I hope OP is able to sort this, the mistake is clearly between the VAC and the Home Office. I would hope that a complaint email/letter with proof of documents sent and refusal letter _might_ clear the mistake without a lengthy admin review/appeal.

I'm really just furious for the OP, this could have been any one of us with an airtight application.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> I definitely agree with you - It's just incredibly deceptive, and it's infuriating to see the tactics UKVI has been taking in order to refuse or delay straightforward applications. In this case, they claim to have never received any supporting documents when OP sent in what should have been more than adequate - If they are missing the marriage certificate, that's one thing, but in the refusal letter, they claim "it is reasonable to expect some evidence of your relationship such as photographs, travel itineraries and visas, written correspondence, emails and online chat records" - Documents which are stated on their own website to be unnecessary.
> 
> I hope OP is able to sort this, the mistake is clearly between the VAC and the Home Office. I would hope that a complaint email/letter with proof of documents sent and refusal letter _might_ clear the mistake without a lengthy admin review/appeal.
> 
> I'm really just furious for the OP, this could have been any one of us with an airtight application.


Well said. This process seems to be changing and Home Office are being shady & using dirty tactics. They need to be held accountable 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

I will definitely be putting a complaint forward and when this is resolved, probably going to the papers about it. Gonna remain active and vocal about the unjust way they conduct themselves even after my situation is resolved as it?s really not fair for the thousands of families that?s face more hardship then even I am now facing.
I was told a statistic yesterday that over 80% of decisions are overturned upon review or appeal and yet only of 800,000 refused applications, only around 200,000 decide to fight to have the decision overturned. That means a potential 600,000 applicants, who seem to have a high chance of having a decision overturned, don?t try because the system is so disheartening and works against us. It?s ludicrous.


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

For anyone interested in following what?s happened since Friday, I shall keep this updated.

I received tracking confirmation that all my documents and letter telling them of their error were collected from the PObox in Sheffield today.
I also had a response from my MP?s office which I shall attach here:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

gembe38 said:


> Thank you for all your help yesterday, I sent the letter and copies of all the evidence they said we didn't provide and it arrived there today.
> 
> While my husband and I await a response about them rectifying their mistake, we would like to see each other over Christmas and the new year. We were thinking of travelling to somewhere in Europe together and spending time together for a month or two provided my employer okays it.
> My question is, if my husband has to send his passport back to UKVI to have his permit put in, will he have to be back in Australia to receive in the post or will they send it to us in Europe?
> Also, if I take compassionate leave from my employer, will this effect the application if my employer is happy to confirm that I have job security upon my return to the uk?


I don't believe they will return his passport to anyplace other than his home country or a place where he has permanent residency.

If you aren't technically employed, i.e., earning a salary it might be a problem.


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

nyclon said:


> gembe38 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all your help yesterday, I sent the letter and copies of all the evidence they said we didn't provide and it arrived there today.
> ...


Im employed on a salary and my employer is ok with my taking some leave in regards to my situation, my job is secure for me to return to. It?s just like taking holiday


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

So you would be paid your salary for 1-2 months whilst away?


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

nyclon said:


> So you would be paid your salary for 1-2 months whilst away?


I think I would be paid a reduced salary, I have admin duties I can still do on a computer while I?m away but I don?t think I?d be paid my full salary as I wouldn?t be doing the work.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

gembe38 said:


> I think I would be paid a reduced salary, I have admin duties I can still do on a computer while I?m away but I don?t think I?d be paid my full salary as I wouldn?t be doing the work.



If the reduced salary will cause you not to meet the financial requirement then it will definitely be a problem.


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

nyclon said:


> gembe38 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would be paid a reduced salary, I have admin duties I can still do on a computer while I?m away but I don?t think I?d be paid my full salary as I wouldn?t be doing the work.
> ...


Ok thanks for the advice


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have recently come across many cases where people have sent all relevant documents but visa got refused because entry clearance officer intentionally lie that no document is there. There is nothing much you can do if ECO lies except appealing or making fresh application which again consume so much time and money and they are doing this to frustrate people


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

So after all the stress and heartbreak that my husband and I were feeling, this was dealt with very quickly and the decision was overturned.
I contacted a lawyer, I lodged the appeal, I sent them the letter and evidence and contacted my MP on the same day we found out about the rejection and the home offices error. 
I sent my local mp the evidence and refusal letter plus the application number and mine and my husbands full names on Monday when they got back to me, and they sent an email off on either Tuesday or Wednesday. 

We heard back this evening that the decision was overturned.
So it’s not all bad. Was so stressed hearing so many horror stories of how it takes months for the home office to correct their mistakes, but for us at least, it has taken 5 business days.

I will still be putting in a complaint because their ineptitude has cost us financially and Emotionally and it’s not right that anybody has to go through this, especially people that are waiting even longer then us. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting and if anybody has any questions about what steps we took then feel free to inbox me or ask me on here.
Xx


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

gembe38 said:


> My husband got his stuff back today and we got rejected. So incredibly confused and devestated.
> The rejection states that the only evidence we provided was of phone calls between each other and that?s it. That there is no subsisting relationship between us as we didn?t send anything to prove this.
> When in fact we sent them our marriage certificate, travel itineraries of times we visited each other as well as holidays we went on together, photos of our wedding, phone conversations etc. They obviously haven?t seen our evidence. I am so confused.
> What is next?


Uahgh..!!! Really? They really think you would spend over £1,500 on a SPOUSE VISA and only send phone calls between you guys?!?!?! As proof? I can imagine the confusion between you and your spouse and not forgetting the heart break! OMG! So so happy for you that it was over turned! 

I wish you all the best in the future with your husband and I wish the same happens to me when they realized their mistake. As I said on my thread I will keep up to date of what's happening.


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

Amd1 said:


> Uahgh..!!! Really? They really think you would spend over £1,500 on a SPOUSE VISA and only send phone calls between you guys?!?!?! As proof? I can imagine the confusion between you and your spouse and not forgetting the heart break! OMG! So so happy for you that it was over turned!
> 
> I wish you all the best in the future with your husband and I wish the same happens to me when they realized their mistake. As I said on my thread I will keep up to date of what's happening.



I wish you all the luck in the world that they rectify this for you! xx


----------



## Amd1 (Jul 23, 2017)

gembe38 said:


> Thank you for all your help yesterday, I sent the letter and copies of all the evidence they said we didn't provide and it arrived there today.
> 
> While my husband and I await a response about them rectifying their mistake, we would like to see each other over Christmas and the new year. We were thinking of travelling to somewhere in Europe together and spending time together for a month or two provided my employer okays it.
> My question is, if my husband has to send his passport back to UKVI to have his permit put in, will he have to be back in Australia to receive in the post or will they send it to us in Europe?
> Also, if I take compassionate leave from my employer, will this effect the application if my employer is happy to confirm that I have job security upon my return to the uk?


Hi again, may I ask where you sent the copies of your documents and the letter to? And how did you know they recieved it by the date. Did you do this then lodge in the appeal? I would like to do the same please. Thank you


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I am thrilled for you - That must be the fastest overturn I've ever seen. Happy holidays indeed!


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey everyone who has followed what has happened in my husbands case, I thought it may be beneficial to those in the future, who find themselves in a similar position where the home office has overlooked or misplaced evidence that you definitely included, to see what I wrote in my letter to them. Both my MP and lawyer were surprised (but happy) to hear that the decision was overturned so quickly and suggested my letter may have had something to do with it. So here it is, with the personal parts omitted of course and with Capital letters for information you should include yourself. This letter only worked for us because they overlooked evidence that we did include in our original application so please bare that in mind if you decide this is a good template. 









DATE OF LETTER AT TOP

To whom it may concern,
Regarding application number:
Post Reference: 
I’ve been instructed by a lawyer to alert the Home Office to an error that they have made in regards to the application of my spouse’s (NAME HERE) settlement visa, and ask kindly that they overturn the decision. The decision was made by an officer with the initials INITIALS HERE. APPLICANT NAME received a letter of rejection on the DATE HERE for his visa based on not meeting the eligibility relationship requirement OR WHICHEVER REQUIREMENT THEY CLAIM YOU DID NOT MEET. All other requirements have been met. It is noted that the officer believes we did not provide evidence of a relationship OR STATE WHAT GROUNDS THEY REFUSED YOU ON (RELATIONSHIP, FINANCIAL, ACCOMODATION ETC) besides LIST WHAT THEY CLAIMED YOU SENT THEM HERE, I strongly dispute this as we included LIST WHAT YOU INCLUDED THAT THEY OVERLOOKED. I do not know where this evidence has gone or why this officer seems not to have had it along with the rest of our evidence but I have included the following to help swiftly remedy this error:
• - A copy of the sponsor and applicant cover letters (IF YOU INCLUDED THIS ORIGINALLY THEN INCLUDE IT AGAIN) and photocopies of all the supporting documents that show we have a real and subsisting relationship OR ARE FINANCIALLY ELIGIBLE OR HAVE ADEQUATE ACCOMODATION OR WHATEVER THE GROUNDS FOR REFUSAL WERE, that we did include in our original application.
• These documents I shall list again for you here: LIST ALL THE EVIDENCE YOU ARE INCLUDING THAT YOU INCLUDED IN THE ORIGINAL APPLICATION. 
I would like to highlight here to the Home Office that APPLICANT and I listed our supporting documents within our cover letters, and so it is more likely than not that we included them and they have either been misplaced or not reviewed by UKVI. (I WROTE WHAT EVIDENCE I WAS INCLUDING IN MY ORIGINAL COVER LETTER, IF YOU DID NOT DO THIS THEN DON’T INCLUDE THIS PART AS IT WONT MAKE ANY SENSE)
• - A copy of the receipt for the scanning service we used at VISA APPLICATION CENTRE NAME to send all of these documents. OR RECEIPT FOR WHATEVER SERVICE YOU USED FOR SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS, YOU MAY HAVE TO GO BACK TO THE VISA CENTRE TO GET THIS EVIDENCE.

• - A copy of the refusal letter.


I also refer you to your own guidance on appealing decisions:
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/ecm-appeal-review-apl07/ecm-appeal-review-apl07
I understand from this that the decision should be reviewed by an Entry Clearance Manager before the appeal to see if the decision can be overturned. I kindly ask that as this error was not made by us, this matter be dealt with in a timely manner. I think in this case it would be fair for me to use the complaints procedure if the error has not been remedied within PUT A TIME FRAME YOUR HAPPY WITH HERE, ONE MONTH OR 6 WEEKS OR SOMETHING, I PUT 28 CALENDAR DAYS.
I also would like to note that I contacted my local MP (NAME HERE) about this urgent and distresssing matter. (CONTACT YOUR LOACL MP AND EXPLAIN THE SITUATION AND AIM TO GET THEM TO SEND A LETTER OR EMAIL ON YOUR BEHALF AS WELL).
Please don't hesitate to contact me or my spouse directly. My contact details are:?NAME?
ADDRESS?
PHONE?
EMAIL 
My spouse’s (NAME) contact details are:?EMAIL
PHONE

Thank you for your consideration,??

FULL NAME (SPOUSE and sponsor of the applicant, NAME)
*


----------



## Susie999 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi there

We are now going through what you went through - not nice at all. 

Did you complete the appeal or did you get a lawyer to do it ? 

Did you do the £80 or £140 option ? 

Which lawyer did you use please ? 

Do you know what letter your MP sent ? 

Thanks so much


----------



## gembe38 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi Susie, I’m so sorry I’ve only just seen your message! I’m sure you’ve probably already found some valuable help and no longer need an answer from me however I thought I should answer your questions.
We never went to appeal. I completed the form just in case and paid the £140 but it never got that far because the decision was overturned a week later due to the letter I wrote. I did get paid advice from the immigration advice service but I didn’t use them as lawyers. I wrote my own letter and I don’t know what my MP wrote in their letter, I just know that they asked to expedite my request for them to look at the evidence and again and overturn the decision quickly. 



Susie999 said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are now going through what you went through - not nice at all.
> 
> ...


----------

